# Scootney Resevoir Campground



## BigBadBrain

Anyone familiar with this place? It looks like a nice spot as close as I can tell from Google Earth. I'm interested in it as an overnight spot for Astronomy observing. It is a relatively dark skies site (not as good as you can get but as good as it gets in Washington). It's only a few hours pull from here so it looks inviting if the campground is any good at all.

Thanks,
BBB


----------



## BigBadBrain

I figured it was a long shot but thought maybe someone in E. Washington might know something.


----------



## Y-Guy

Sorry my friend, never heard of it. I'll ask one of my staff though, she's camped all over this part of the State.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Thanks Steve. It looks like a water only location but I can't find any way to confirm it. Looks like there is little to do if you don't do boating/fishing. It's in one of the darker parts of Washington though so from an astronomy standpoint it is attractive.


----------



## N7OQ

I use to Goose hunt that area, it is close to the Scablands where the big Missoula flood washed across the state. I have spent a lot of time just north of there at the Potholes Res. Anyway should have good dark skies there, wish I was joining you there, I could setup the new LX200R there and we could have a mini Star party. It can get Hot there in the summer but always cool night. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK Bill -- not sure when we'll get over there but it'll have to wait until there is at least a possibility of cloudless skies! Would be great to have you there for a star party! Maybe some other Outbackers might be interested in seeing the stars.

We are heading to South Central Oregon to real dark skies at the end of June - I can hardly wait to get the XT10 and my (so far untried) binoviewer locked onto some of those DSOs. I'm going to take my camera and a barndoor tracker to get some wide angle shots of the Milky Way as well. Unfortunately, we'll only have a few hours of darkness and we'll be racing the moon rise.


----------



## wa_desert_rat

BigBadBrain said:


> Anyone familiar with this place? It looks like a nice spot as close as I can tell from Google Earth. I'm interested in it as an overnight spot for Astronomy observing. It is a relatively dark skies site (not as good as you can get but as good as it gets in Washington). It's only a few hours pull from here so it looks inviting if the campground is any good at all.


This is an old thread but I thought I'd add to it in case anyone was interested in Scootney. This is a Bureau of Reclamation RV park that includes a large picnic/day-use area along with a good boat launch and parking area. The entrance to Scootney Park is off of WA Highway 17 about 35 miles north of Pasco, WA. The RV park has no hookups for anything; no water, no sewer, and no electricity. What it *does* have is a nice view of the reservoir across road from about half of its sites. It also has a dock for the use of campers that can accommodate 5 or 6 boats. There is a dump station on the right as you exit.

The camp sites are relatively spacious with good separation using hedges and trees yet family groups can easily camp at two or three sites and be close enough to monitor the kids.

The RV park is open from about April to September. There is good bass and walleye fishing in the reservoir but they recommend that water skiers, wake boarders and jet skiers go somewhere else due to the prevalence of shallow water populated by big rocks that lurk just below the water's surface.

If you have solar panels there are several sites that are suitable for all-day power. If you are on a generator be respectful of other campers.

There are lots of families that visit the park and there is a ranger who lives there as well as a campground host to keep parties down to a dull roar. The RV park is first-com/first-served and can be crowded on summer weekends. Especially holiday weekends. But during the week there is usually lots of room.

The reservoir is encircled by dirt or gravel roads (Jeep tracks) suitable for hiking or bicycling as well as at least one large pond near the entrance that is fishable.

We have a 36' motor home and camp here frequently with lots of room and camp there frequently during the season as it's only 35 miles south of Moses Lake. (We also have a 1972-vintage 21' Streamline Princess for fishing and kayaking trips.)

WDR


----------



## Leedek

Y-Guy said:


> Sorry my friend, never heard of it. I'll ask one of my staff though, she's camped all over this part of the State.


OMGosh..... It's Y-Guy!!!!! I see you all the time on Facebook. Great to see you my friend. Have a great summer.

I too don't have info on the campsite in question. Sorry.

If you are a military retired type then Jim Creek up near you has a good hide away place 
that might serve your need for "darkness".


----------

